# iPod Not Showing Music



## dejaentendu7 (Nov 14, 2007)

my iTunes will not update. i am on iTunes 7.3 and it won't update to 7.5, it gives me the same thing "The older version of Apple Software Update cannot be removed. Contact Your technical support group."
i have been trying to update iTunes, because i have another problem.
my iPod, when plugged into the computer, shows that it has songs on it and everything, but when i unplug it from the computer, it is empty. i have already restored the iPod, and put all of the songs back on, and still, i am getting nothing on the iPod itself, but everything still shows up in the library. 
i don't understand this at all, and i've done everything that i could find to fix it, can someone help? 
also, i am using a 5th generation video iPod 30GB


----------



## TehTech (Oct 11, 2007)

Alright go into Program files.
Delete you're Itunes directory
go to google and search "Windows Clean Up Utility"
Run this application and find
I tunes 7.3 and remove it (This will delete all the itunes registry files)
Boom programs gone.
Be happy and excited as I tunes 7.5 will install cleanly. =)


----------



## dejaentendu7 (Nov 14, 2007)

okay, i went to program files and went to delete the i tunes folder. it comes up with an error saying "Cannot delete iTunesHelper.exe: Access Denied. Make sure the disk is not full or write protected and that the file is not currently in use."

i went to delete this file specifically and i get the same error, it won't delete at all. so i was wondering if i should just go into the i tunes folder, and delete i tunes specifically and then run the windows clean up utility and it will delete all the other nonsense things or..?


----------



## dejaentendu7 (Nov 14, 2007)

i just ran that windows utility program, and i selected iTunes 7.3, and i go to download the i tunes 7.5, and it still says that it cannot delete the old version, when its gone....what is wrong?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Do CTRL-ALT-DEL, and then Task Manager. Under processes, highlight ituneshelper.exe and press End Process. Try to delete it now.


----------



## hbw15 (Nov 15, 2007)

hi dejaentendu7
i've just started having the exact same problem with songs not showing up on my ipod once it is unplugged from my computer. it only happened after i installed the latest update of ipod software, just wondering if that is when you started getting the problem also?


----------



## TehTech (Oct 11, 2007)

Deja, run your system in safemode to delete the program folder (F8 while system startsup.) that will disable ituneshelper.exe from autostarting with windows login.


----------



## JetgirlDC (Nov 15, 2007)

I am also having the same problem. iTunes sees my iPod and the Library is complete. When I remove the iPod from the PC (cleanly ejecting it), there are no music files listed on the iPod. This only started happening after the iPod software was updated a couple of days ago. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## carrera pardo (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello, 

I am just experienced the same problem. I updated my I Pod soft ware and after that I could not see the songs. I tried restoring the old setting and aparentaly it does on I tunes but not on Ipod. 
I managed to get a hold of someone in tech support at Ipod and they told me I had to download the lates version of itunes (7.5) and that should fix the problem. I tried it but it wont down load in my laptop for I have win2000 and if it seems this new verion of Itunes runs only on XP and/or Vista. 

Any ideas?


----------

